# PA Farm/Tractor Sale



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete on a recent sale in PA.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/tractors_sell_high_on_pennsylvania_farm_auction_saturday/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Those selling prices are high. I guess nobody wants the hassle of new, complicated, impossible to repair tier 7,563-emissions tractors!
Save 100k and get a more reliable, easier to repair tractor.


----------

